# 
?    , ?   ?

----------


## Karen

> ?    , ?   ?

    ,  ,      ,     ?

----------


## V00D00People

> 

       ?

----------

> ?

    ,           .          

> ,  ,      ,     ?

         .       .             .

----------


## Karen

** ,       ?   ?

----------


## RAMM

> .

      ?

----------

> ?

  .    .      .   .   .   .      ,

----------


## bvn

> ?    , ?   ?

     " " -    ,    .     .     ,   쳺   ,     ,  ,   ,   . 
      ,    , ,          . ,    ,       -    ,  ,  ,  .   

> .    .      .   .   .   .      ,

   ,     -     ,       ,              .     ,   ,     ,      ,     .     ,           ,     ,         .      -     ,       .

----------

